
Yes, eating meat affects the environment, but cows are not killing the climate - sridca
http://theconversation.com/yes-eating-meat-affects-the-environment-but-cows-are-not-killing-the-climate-94968
======
beatgammit
I thought the argument was that methane was more destructive than CO2 and has
a shorter shelf life, so drastically reducing meat consumption would help
quite a bit. Nevertheless, it would be a short term win, so it would only buy
time in solving the CO2 elephant in the room.

Is that wrong as well? I didn't see anything in the argument address that
point at all.

------
sunstone
You know the vegans of the world don't appreciate this muddying of the waters
on this issue.

